# raccoons



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Electric Fence would be the best. Or 12 Guage might do the trick also. Raccoon trap and relocating it to another town also a method.


----------



## mdaniels (Sep 11, 2009)

I also took carpet tack strips, cut them to size and put several in front of and around the hive. Easy to move for inspections.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

they dont usually knock over hives but rather scratch or otherwise entice the bees to come out and eat them one at a time. ask around and borrow a live trap -like a "hav-a-hart" (cage style) and take'em somewhere else. good luck,mike


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

I have a bee tree and one night while i was here on Beesource, I heard some commotion. Went to go inverstigate and it was a raccoon trying to get up into the hollow of the tree to get to the bees. They were irritated and when he saw me, instead of running, he gave sort chase. I noticed there was a little foam around his mouth. Welp, at about 10 p.m., i shot him with my 4-10. OF course living in a neighborhood and the cops knowing i will shoot something, they came strolling up about 5-10 minutes later. No big deal with them once i explained, but they had the raccoon tested and he was fully rabid. I didn't want to shoot him, but having been trapping ***** my whole life in "**** hunts", i knew the difference. Most of the time they will run, if they do not, leave him alone as he could easily be rabid. I would try a trapper nearby, and or do the carpet tack strips or maybe go to a tractor supply place and get a trap. I put chicken wire around the base of the the tree because the bees are staying as long as I am around to protect it.


----------



## Beeckmann (Jan 22, 2010)

A conibear 220 and a bucket trap will take care of that raccoon. But set it at least 4 feet up so you don't get a dog or cat.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Get a good **** dog.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Beeckmann said:


> A conibear 220 and a bucket trap will take care of that raccoon. But set it at least 4 feet up so you don't get a dog or cat.


you've done this before, havent you?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Get some fly bait (insecticide) at your local TSC or farm supply store. Put about 1/2 cup of fly bait in a Cool Whip bowl, and pour a can of cheap dark pop in the bowl. Put this where the ***** can get to it. You will have ***** die with their head in the bowl. Tough ***** make it a few feet away.

You will need to burn or bury the *****, as the fly bait is still potent enough to kill anything that eats the ****. The buzzards around here are smarter than the hawks. Buzzards won't eat the guts, and they are ok eating the meat. Hawks eat the guts and drop over dead.

The local TSC (Tractor Supply Company) sells more fly bait for ***** than they do for flies.


----------



## mdaniels (Sep 11, 2009)

Will other animals drink as well--I was mainly worried about a stray cat that might wander on to it...but I did just buy some fly bait and coke this weekend.


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

Anything that drinks it or eats the dead is dead themselves. Fly bait, like Golden Malrin, is a type of neurotoxin that attacks the nervous system. The bait is sweet and stinks, but it if very dangerous to all other wild life. Anything that ingests it is dead, anything.

Defiantly not approved for what you are using it for so be careful. Grain elevators around here have used it and they have killed cats, dogs, foxes, raccoons, opossums, etc. Bad stuff to leave out unattended.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

mdaniels said:


> Will other animals drink as well--I was mainly worried about a stray cat that might wander on to it...but I did just buy some fly bait and coke this weekend.


I used to poison skunks with eggs and zinc phosphide. Works great. No more skunk problems. Trouble is...no more neighbor's dog. I don't use poison after that.

Never again. Of course non-target animals will take the bait.


----------

